# AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

					Der Aktien-Kurs von AMD steigt dank gut laufenden Geschäften seit Jahresbeginn mächtig an. Auch den Start von Polaris kann man als gelungen bezeichnen und mit Zen im Herbst malen sich Aktionäre bereits eine positive Zukunft aus. Aus diesem Anlass gibt es für AMD CEO Lisa Su eine ordentliche Gehaltserhöhung inklusive Leistungsboni.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*


----------



## h0bX (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

yaaay!! Da wir sie sich wieder einen Satz neuer Hosenanzüge leisten


----------



## S754 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Sollen lieber mal das Geld in Forschung und besseres Marketing stecken.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



S754 schrieb:


> Sollen lieber mal das Geld in Forschung und besseres Marketing stecken.


Nur wenn dann die kompetenten Führungskräfte von anderen Firmen abgeworben werden hat AMD da auch nichts von.


----------



## The-GeForce (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



> Insgesamt kletterte die AMD-Aktie um knappe 80 Prozent auf *aktuell $5,07*.



Das ist echt traurig. Da klingen die 80% nach deutlich mehr. 

Persönlich sehe ich solche Manager-Gehaltserhöhung generell eher kritisch. Bei AMD ist das, ebenfalls in meinen Augen, ein völlig falsches Signal. Okay, es lief seit vielen Jahren das erste Mal wieder gut und auch ich wünsche AMD nur das beste um wieder eine feste Größe am Markt zu werden. Aber was, wenn wieder irgend etwas schief geht? Es muss ja noch nicht einmal etwas kritisches sein: Ein Bug in der Architektur, der nur bei 0,05% aller Anwender ins Gewicht fällt oder sogar nur eine Banalität wie ein Treiberproblem am Anfang. Wir wissen ja alle, wie gerne solche Kleinigkeit in der Presse breit getreten werden. Und sei es nur, weil die Konkurrenz es gerne hätte. Und schlechte Nachrichten bleiben bekanntermaßen besser im Gedächtnis als ein kurzfristiges Aktienhoch.

Von daher hätte AMD lieber einen kleinen Bonus in seiner Entwicklungsabteilung ausgeschüttet und Schlagzeilen damit gemacht, dass die Manager freiwillig auf einen Bonus verzichten. Wenn die Firma in drei Jahren noch immer gut darsteht, solide Gewinne einfährt und wieder auf einem soliden Fundament steht, können sich die Manager noch immer die Taschen vollmachen.

Und natürlich würde mir jeder, der fast eine Millionen im Jahr verdient wiedersprechen, aber wer so viel Kohle bekommt, braucht nicht noch mehr, während ein hart arbeitender Mensch der dafür sorgt, dass die nächste Autobahn auch in einem 40 °C Sommer einen neuen Belag bekommt mit einem lächerlichen Mindestlohn abgespeist wird der kaum zum Leben reicht. Da macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man in den USA oder in Deutschland ist.


----------



## Palmdale (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist echt traurig. Da klingen die 80% nach deutlich mehr.
> 
> Persönlich sehe ich solche Manager-Gehaltserhöhung generell eher kritisch. Bei AMD ist das, ebenfalls in meinen Augen, ein völlig falsches Signal. Okay, es lief seit vielen Jahren das erste Mal wieder gut und auch ich wünsche AMD nur das beste um wieder eine feste Größe am Markt zu werden. Aber was, wenn wieder irgend etwas schief geht? ...



Schon geschehen. Die Debatte um die PCIe Spezifikationsverletzung mit Forderung einer Unbedenklichkeitserklärung seitens AMD gab bereits nen netten Hinweis auf Geizhals bei allen RX480 Karten. Läuft -.-


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



> AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung




Jaaaaa - meine kühnsten Träume sind in Erfüllung gegangen. 

Im Ernst: 
Das Geld sollte wohl in ein besseres Marketing gesteckt werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Finde auch dass das Riskio zu hoch ist für AMD jetzt schon Boni auszubezahlen, wenn mal etwas schief läuft kann es eng werden, auf der anderen Seite freut es den Börsianern und sie sehen das AMD ihren Produkten vertraut. Das widerrum bringt AMD mehr Kohle, nur diese rund 5$ für eine Aktie finde ich etwas tief,bei dem Preis gehe ich schnell mal einkaufen.


----------



## Dudelll (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Nicht falsch verstehen jetzt 100k Dollar sind natürlich ne Stange Geld, allerdings überrascht mich die Summe wirklich. Hätte tatsächlich gedacht die verdient mehr


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Und jetzt gucke man sich mal den Aktienwert vom NVIDIA-Papier an  ...


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen jetzt 100k Dollar sind natürlich ne Stange Geld, allerdings überrascht mich die Summe wirklich. Hätte tatsächlich gedacht die verdient mehr



Ähhhmmm...... PLUS 95k, sie verdient deutlich mehr als 100k im Jahr


----------



## Dudelll (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm...... PLUS 95k, sie verdient deutlich mehr als 100k im Jahr



Oh jaaa lesen ist schwer xD


----------



## borni (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist echt traurig. Da klingen die 80% nach deutlich mehr.



Mal eine Frage fürs Verständnis. Wenn ich mir vorher für 10 000 € AMD Aktien gekauft hätte und würde sie jetzt wieder verkaufen. Hätte ich dann jetzt 18 000 €???


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Oh jaaa lesen ist schwer xD





			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern verdient die Vorsitzende des  Unternehmens stolze 950.000 US-Dollar im Jahr. Damit steigt ihr  Grundgehalt um 75.000 US-Dollar an, so beschloss es das Compensation and  Leadership Resources Committee von AMD



Und die 75k ist nicht mal alles, die bekommt noch mehr weil es so gut lief.  



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich beschloss das Komitee  Leistungsboni in Höhe von 2 Millionen US-Dollar für insgesamt vier  weitere Führungskräfte im Unternehmen und 7 Millionen US-Dollar für CEO  Lisa Su


----------



## Mephisto_xD (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist echt traurig. Da klingen die 80% nach deutlich mehr.



Naja der Wert einer einzigen Aktie sagt aber fast nichts aus. Vergleiche mal den Wert der M$ Aktie mit dem von Google oder Apple. Die liegen Faktor 10 auseinander. Im eigentlichen Börsenwert liegen sie aber kaum um Faktor 2 auseinander.

Es kommt eben auch auf die Menge der ausgegebenen Aktien an, bzw. wie oft man diese gesplittet hat.

...ändert natürlich nix an der Tatsache, dass AMD im Vergleich zu Intel, nVidia & Co. eher ein armer Schlucker ist.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage fürs Verständnis. Wenn ich mir vorher für 10 000 € AMD Aktien gekauft hätte und würde sie jetzt wieder verkaufen. Hätte ich dann jetzt 18 000 €???



Ja


----------



## Dudelll (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage fürs Verständnis. Wenn ich mir vorher für 10 000 € AMD Aktien gekauft hätte und würde sie jetzt wieder verkaufen. Hätte ich dann jetzt 18 000 €???



Naja wenn du im Februar ( <2 Dollar ) gekauft hättest für 10k , dann hättest du jetzt 25k  .. Falls du Sie grad halt verkauft bekommen würdest für den Kurs


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Naja, ich finde diese Leistungsboni immer schwachsinnig. Ein höherer Aktienkurs heißt leider nicht, dass es dem Unternehmen auch wirklich besser geht  Das ist leider typischer Wallstreet Bullshit.


----------



## borni (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja wenn du im Februar ( <2 Dollar ) gekauft hättest für 10k , dann hättest du jetzt 25k  .. Falls du Sie grad halt verkauft bekommen würdest für den Kurs



Ah okay... Das Problem ist dann halt die wieder los zu werden?


----------



## Xagi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Ah okay... Das Problem ist dann halt die wieder los zu werden?



Also falls du dich ernsthaft für Aktien interessierst würde ich dir dringend raten dir woanders Beratung zu holen  nicht unbedingt in einem Hardware Forum 

mfg

Xagi


----------



## dethacc (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Das ist wohl die Ersparnis wenn man auf 6 Pin anstelle von 8 Pin Stromanschlüssen setzt?


----------



## borni (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Xagi schrieb:


> Also falls du dich ernsthaft für Aktien interessierst würde ich dir dringend raten dir woanders Beratung zu holen  nicht unbedingt in einem Hardware Forum
> 
> mfg
> 
> Xagi



Ist doch nur erstmal fürs Grundverständnis...


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Die Erhöhung des Grundgehalts auf knapp unter einer Million pro Jahr, mag ja noch gerechtfertigt sein. In anderen Firmen wird für den CEO noch deutlich mehr raus gerückt.
Die 7 Millionen Bonus sind aber definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt. Damit sollte AMD erst einmal Schulden abbauen, oder mehr forschen. Und wenn unbedingt Boni ausgezahlt werden, dann bitte an die wirklich wichtigen Personn in der Firma. Bei AMD also an diejenigendie, die die Chips entwickeln. Eventuell könnte man damit sogar neue talentierte Leute in die Firma holen, um besser mit Intel und Nvidia konkurrieren zu können.
 Die BWLer aus der Führungsetage gibt es wie Sand am mehr und können leicht durch billigere ähnlich gute ersetzt werden. Die Personen, die CPUs und GPUs designen können sind hingegen rar gesät und müssen gehalten werden.


----------



## beercarrier (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage fürs Verständnis. Wenn ich mir vorher für 10 000 € AMD Aktien gekauft hätte und würde sie jetzt wieder verkaufen. Hätte ich dann jetzt 18 000 €???



oh man, erstens haste die steuern und gebühren vergessen, alleine schon 25% kapitalertragssteuer, aber wenn du soviel geld hast das du mit aktien spielen kannst und sie nicht als langfristige anlagemöglichkeit nimmst, dann solltest du auch zahlen (können und müssen (da gibt es dann aber wieder andere schlupflöcher)) und zweitens ist ein aktienskurs nix beständiges über kurze zeit, und wer amd aktien für 2$ gekauft hat war ein echter zweckoptimist und hat die kurssteigerung iwie auch verdient. darüber hinaus sehe ich nicht das amd stabil ist.

btt
nunja da es in diesen bereichen keine grenzen gibt, gute leute (nachweislich gute) werden gerne abgeworben, war amd mit der gehaltserhöhung und der einmalzahlung sogar noch vorsichtig. man bedenke was der geniale herr mehdorn so für gehälter bekommen hat für seine brilliante arbeit bei so unternehmen wie db, airberlin und flughafen berlin.

@über mir
die bonuszahlung sind in soweit eine gute möglichkeit weil sie steuerlich absetzbar sind und zweitens keine folgekosten beinhalten, deshalb gewähren unternehmen lieber boni als die gehälter zu erhöhen (auch wegen möglicherweise kommende abfindungen). selbst als otto normalo hast du mehr chancen von deinen chef einen einmaligen leistungszuschlag zu erhalten als eine gehaltserhöhung.

bwl-er gibt es wie sand am meer?
ja und nein
ja, das studium ist jetzt nicht die hürde und von grundlegender organisation verstehen auch einige was.
nein, wieviele leute gibt es die erfahrung haben und nachweislich positiv überzeugt haben, dazu noch in einem großen unternehmen, mit fachspezifischen kenntnissen, die den markt kennen? uh da wird die auswahl langsam eng und dann müssen die leute auch noch kreativ und innovativ sein und gleichzeitig marktrelevante risiken abschätzen können, uh da wirds dann richtig eng. ok, vieles davon kann man lernen, nur wieviele haben die möglichkeit das auch praxisnah zu lernen?

ps
was mich wirklich wundert das amd lizenzen zu etwas vergeben darf das auch nur ansatzweise mit x86 zu tun hat. hoffentlich gibt es da kein böses erwachen wenn sich intel mal mit dem deal auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Bevier (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage fürs Verständnis. Wenn ich mir vorher für 10 000 € AMD Aktien gekauft hätte und würde sie jetzt wieder verkaufen. Hätte ich dann jetzt 18 000 €???



Darauf kommen dann noch Gebühren und Steuern, also: nicht wirklich. Trotzdem wäre es eine Steigerung, die du mit anderen legalen Mitteln niemals hättest erreichen können ^^
Oder kennst du einen anderen Weg deutlich mehr als 30% Gewinn in weniger als einem Jahr zu generieren?


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Das sind positive Signale! Freut mich für AMD!

Grüße

phila


----------



## mannefix (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Eine Frechheit das Intel mit Ihrem illegalen Verhalten AMD so geschädigt hat. Da ist eine Kurskorrektur gerecht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



borni schrieb:


> Ah okay... Das Problem ist dann halt die wieder los zu werden?


nope die aktien laufen gut darum wird man schnell einen Abnehemer zu finden


----------



## XD-User (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Ich will nicht wissen was der werte Herr von der Konkurrenz mit Lederjacke verdient oder ganz besonders die Führungsetage von Intel?! 

Da ist Su´s Gehalt wohl nichtmal ein müdes lächeln wer


----------



## Killermarkus81 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



XD-User schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen was der werte Herr von der Konkurrenz mit Lederjacke verdient oder ganz besonders die Führungsetage von Intel?!
> 
> Da ist Su´s Gehalt wohl nichtmal ein müdes lächeln wer



Mir fallen da spontan Fußball Gehälter ein - einfach lächerlich!
Es bleibt Fußball spielen!


----------



## banned4life (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Mir fallen da spontan Fußball Gehälter ein - einfach lächerlich!
> Es bleibt Fußball spielen!



Was aber deutlich mehr Leute zu unterhalten scheint als die Spieleindustrie. Ansonsten würden sie nicht so viel Geld blechen.


----------



## mrpendulum (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



mannefix schrieb:


> Eine Frechheit das Intel mit Ihrem illegalen  Verhalten AMD so geschädigt hat. Da ist eine Kurskorrektur  gerecht.




Auweia ... Da fängt es wieder an


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Ich hätte ja auch erst mal abgewartet wie erfolgreich Polaris und Zen (abgesetzt) werden, bevor ich den Tag vor dem Abend lobe.


----------



## GT200b (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

und ich hab oft überlegt ein paar AMD Aktien für insgesamt 2.000€ zu erwerben. Damals stande der Kurs bei 1,86$. Verdammte hacke  Mit dem Gewinn abzgl. Abgeltungssteuer hätte ich den Gewinn in ein grünen Pascal investieren können


----------



## cl55amg (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Von daher hätte AMD lieber einen kleinen Bonus in seiner Entwicklungsabteilung ausgeschüttet und Schlagzeilen damit gemacht, dass die Manager freiwillig auf einen Bonus verzichten. Wenn die Firma in drei Jahren noch immer gut darsteht, solide Gewinne einfährt und wieder auf einem soliden Fundament steht, können sich die Manager noch immer die Taschen vollmachen.



Wie soll man denn diese Wunschvorstellung in der Praxis umsetzen? Deine Denkweise ist leider realitätsfremd, aber schön zu lesen...


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Ich beis mir immer noch in den Arsch weil ich keine AMD aktien gekauft habe, als die am Boden waren.
AMD AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Nachrichten | Kurs | (863186,AMD) | finanzen.net


----------



## Rayken (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Bevier schrieb:


> Darauf kommen dann noch Gebühren und Steuern, also: nicht wirklich. Trotzdem wäre es eine Steigerung, die du mit anderen legalen Mitteln niemals hättest erreichen können ^^
> Oder kennst du einen anderen Weg deutlich mehr als 30% Gewinn in weniger als einem Jahr zu generieren?



Ja in dem du einen Escort Service betreibst


----------



## biamaster (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Heute wünsche ich mir ich hätte damals mehr investiert, aktuell liegt mein Depot bei +155,25%.
Was soll's, als Azubi sollte ich das Risiko lieber klein halten.
Wenn die Aktienwerte so weitersteigen, dann wird davon ein PC mit Zen+Vega finanziert, das war mein Plan von Anfang an.


----------



## XD-User (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



biamaster schrieb:


> Heute wünsche ich mir ich hätte damals mehr investiert, aktuell liegt mein Depot bei +155,25%.
> Was soll's, als Azubi sollte ich das Risiko lieber klein halten.
> Wenn die Aktienwerte so weitersteigen, dann wird davon ein PC mit Zen+Vega finanziert, das war mein Plan von Anfang an.



Exakt so denke ich auch, nur leider habe ich als kleiner Azubi keine gekauft, sondern nur drüber nachgedacht 
******* wenn man sich so schlecht entscheiden kann


----------



## matty2580 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Solche Threads sind immer sehr unterhaltsam.
So nach dem Motto, hat sie dass Geld verdient, oder nicht. ^^

Aus meiner Sicht geht das schon ok.
Die letzten CEO bei AMD waren eine Katastrophe, und Frau Su macht bisher einen guten Job.
Manager in anderen Unternehmen bekommen deutlich mehr Geld als Frau Su,
selbst wenn deren Erfolgsbilanz viel schlechter ist.
Hier hat man auch ein gutes Bsp. dafür, dass Frauen in Führungspositionen nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Wahl sind.


----------



## cl55amg (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht geht das schon ok.
> Die letzten CEO bei AMD waren eine Katastrophe, und Frau Su macht bisher einen guten Job.
> Manager in anderen Unternehmen bekommen deutlich mehr Geld als Frau Su,
> selbst wenn deren Erfolgsbilanz viel schlechter ist.
> Hier hat man auch ein gutes Bsp. dafür, dass Frauen in Führungspositionen nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Wahl sind.



Dazu sollte man auch erwähnen, dass sie sicher nicht der CEO wäre, wenn AMD mehr Geld (auf dem üblichen Niveau der Branche) zahlen könnte...


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Mich würde ja eher mal interessieren was der Chef von Nvidia im Jahr verdient ..


----------



## Jimiblu (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Ion schrieb:


> Mich würde ja eher mal interessieren was der Chef von Nvidia im Jahr verdient ..


3,5 Millionen plus 0,5mio [emoji14]


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Der ist seit kurzem Milliardär Forbes Welcome

Sucht einfach nach "nvidia ceo billionaire" und dann den forbes link, falls der Link hier net geht.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Typ nun 1 Milliarde$+ schwer.


----------



## rum (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



S754 schrieb:


> Sollen lieber mal das Geld in Forschung und besseres Marketing stecken.



Na da bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Kommentar gespannt, wenn heraus kommt, was der NVidia Chef verdient!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



rum schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Kommentar gespannt, wenn heraus kommt, was der NVidia Chef verdient!


Sollte man in die 0,5 Gb der Gtx 970 investieren  !

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piconnor (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Solche Threads sind immer sehr unterhaltsam.
> So nach dem Motto, hat sie dass Geld verdient, oder nicht. ^^
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht geht das schon ok.
> ...



So würde ich das auch sehen. Zumal die Konkurrenz scheinbar übermächtig ist. AMD scheint sich mit seinen Produkten in letzter Zeit wieder in die richtige Richtung zu bewegen, auch wenn man natürlich das nächste Jahr abwarten muss wegen Vega und Zen. Daher ist es wichtig die Führung auch zu stärken, weil kein Ruder von heute auf morgen umgerissen werden kann.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Ion schrieb:


> Mich würde ja eher mal interessieren was der Chef von Nvidia im Jahr verdient ..



In den letzten 5 Jahren hat insgesamt 137 Mio. verdient. Also ca. 27,45 Mio. im Jahr.
Dazu besitzt Nvidia Anteile im Wert von mehreren hundert Millionen $.

#10 Jen-Hsun Huang - Forbes.com


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Uff .. allein daran erkennt man, welche Dimensionen zwischen AMD und Nvidia liegen.
Nun, ich bin gespannt wie es mit AMD weiter geht.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Ion schrieb:


> Uff .. allein daran erkennt man, welche Dimensionen zwischen AMD und Nvidia liegen.
> Nun, ich bin gespannt wie es mit AMD weiter geht.



Genau das ist der Punkt der mir seit langem Sorgen macht. Wir brauchen eine gesunde Konkurrenz, aber der Abstand zwischen AMD und Nvidia ist mehr als "ungesund".
Nvidia kann sicher mehr Geld in die Forschung stecken als AMD Umsatz macht...


----------



## SirBerserk (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

soll es etwa helfgen schlechte hardware zu kaufen? es wiederstrebt mir zutiefst.


----------



## Piconnor (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



SirBerserk schrieb:


> soll es etwa helfgen schlechte hardware zu kaufen? es wiederstrebt mir zutiefst.



Schlecht ist was anderes und immerhin sorgt AMD aktuell dafür, dass ihre neuesten Produkte auch breitflächig verfügbar sind.


----------



## Terracresta (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Gibt so einige Unternehmen, bei denen ich im Laufe der Jahre überlegt hab Aktien zu kaufen und die nachher wirklich start im Wert gestiegen sind. Oder man hätte damals Eidos Aktien kaufen sollen, deren Wert sich durch Tomb Raider damals versiebenfacht hatte.

Was die Vergütung der Frau Su betrifft, sollte es nicht darum gehen, ob sie es verdient hat, sondern ob Personen in solchen Postionen wirklich solche Gehälter bekommen sollten. Ist ja nicht so, dass da wirklich Köpfe rollen, wenn die Mist bauen. VW ist da nicht der einzige Konzern, bei dem man sich fragt, wieso da nicht Managerköpfe rollen (damit meine ich nicht mit Abfindung verabschiedet) und die Verantwortlichen persönlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Im Gegenteil, die Unternehmen bezahlen für die auch noch die Haftpflichtversicherung. 

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Entwicklungs- und Produktionsabteilungen auch mit ner Erhöhung rechnen dürfen. In der Firma, in der ich seit Kurzem bin gabs schon seit Jahren keine Erhöhung (nichtmal Inflationsausgleich) mehr und auf Nachfrage wurde den Kollegen gesagt, das würde ja durch Prämien abgedeckt. Jedoch kommen von denen keine bei der IT an, welche den ganzen Laden zusammenhält und Mädchen für alles ist. Aber selbst in den Ingenieurbüros gibt es so große Unterschiede, dass manche vierstellige Beträge als Prämien erhalten und andere nen Tankgutschein...


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Was die Vergütung der Frau Su betrifft, sollte es nicht darum gehen, ob sie es verdient hat, sondern ob Personen in solchen Postionen wirklich solche Gehälter bekommen sollten. Ist ja nicht so, dass da wirklich Köpfe rollen, wenn die Mist bauen. VW ist da nicht der einzige Konzern, bei dem man sich fragt, wieso da nicht Managerköpfe rollen (damit meine ich nicht mit Abfindung verabschiedet) und die Verantwortlichen persönlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Im Gegenteil, die Unternehmen bezahlen für die auch noch die Haftpflichtversicherung.



Die Eigentümer des Unternehmens entscheiden, wie Manager bezahlt werden. Auch wenn dann ein Manager gehen muss, gelten die Regelungen auf die man sich vorher mit den Eigentümerverträtern vertraglich geeinigt hat.  
Wenn du z.B. einen Fehler machst in deinem Job, dann kann man dir dann nicht einfach das Gehalt kürzen. Immerhin hast du einen Vertrag in dem dein Gehalt geregelt ist.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Die Eigentümer des Unternehmens entscheiden, wie Manager bezahlt werden. Auch wenn dann ein Manager gehen muss, gelten die Regelungen auf die man sich vorher mit den Eigentümerverträtern vertraglich geeinigt hat.
> Wenn du z.B. einen Fehler machst in deinem Job, dann kann man dir dann nicht einfach das Gehalt kürzen. Immerhin hast du einen Vertrag in dem dein Gehalt geregelt ist.



großaktionäre und kapitalgesellschaften haben da weniger einfluss drauf als man annehmen möchte, viel mehr ist es eine dreckige elite die sich posten zuschiebt und in der regel im aufsichtsrat sitzt. wirklich weg bekommt man die blutsauger aber auch nicht da das ein geschlossenes ökosystem ist und man auf die verbindungen dieser gehilfen der korruption angewiesen ist um vorteilhafte deals auszuhandeln. manager müssen im gegensatz zu dieser mafia noch wirklich für ihre bezüge arbeiten.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> großaktionäre und kapitalgesellschaften haben da weniger einfluss drauf als man annehmen möchte, viel mehr ist es eine dreckige elite die sich posten zuschiebt und in der regel im aufsichtsrat sitzt. wirklich weg bekommt man die blutsauger aber auch nicht da das ein geschlossenes ökosystem ist und man auf die verbindungen dieser gehilfen der korruption angewiesen ist um vorteilhafte deals auszuhandeln. manager müssen im gegensatz zu dieser mafia noch wirklich für ihre bezüge arbeiten.



Du bist verblendet, es fehlt dir an Bildung, daher hast du keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.
Es bringt auch nichts wenn ich dir erkläre was ein Aufsichtsrat ist und was dieser mit den Eigentümern zu tun hat, es würde ohnehin nicht ankommen.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

ehm sorry, nein, nein und nein.
ich weiß sehr wohl wer den aufsichtsrat bestimmt, wofür er gedacht ist und welche befugnisse er hat. die theorie ändert aber an der realität nichts.
sollte ich mich auf dein niveau begeben würde ich sagen du bist naiv.
aufsichtsratposten werden gerne an dem unternehmen verdiente personen gegeben. in vielen fällen kann man den leuten fachliche und soziale kompetenz absprechen, was bleibt ist die verbindung in die wirtschaft oder die politik.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> aufsichtsratposten werden gerne an dem unternehmen verdiente personen gegeben. in vielen fällen kann man den leuten fachliche und soziale kompetenz absprechen, was bleibt ist die verbindung in die wirtschaft oder die politik.



Absolut nichts weißt du über diese Thematik, außer ein paar Stammtischphrasen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Piconnor schrieb:


> Schlecht ist was anderes und immerhin sorgt AMD aktuell dafür, dass ihre neuesten Produkte auch breitflächig verfügbar sind.



Was nützt es hohe Verfügbarkeit zu haben, wenn es leistungstechnisch fast ein Rückschritt ist? Ich meine hier muss man mal die Objektivität waren. Es ist kein Effizienzwunder, kein Leistungswunder sondern einfach nur billig. Es ist eine gute Karte, sicherlich. Aber ich will halt keine Leistung von gestern mehr haben. Das finde ich nicht innovativ dieses Produkt von AMD. OC hin oder her. Dann wieder der faux pas mit der Leistungsaufnahme über die PCI-E-Schnittstelle (ich meine bei NV hätte es einen wesentlich größeren Aufschrei gegeben, seis drum). Wenn jetzt die GTX 1060 weniger verbraucht und dabei mindestens genauso schnell ist, naja, was soll ich dann mit der 480 wenn sie identisch teuer sind? Einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist die Asymc-Leistung, aber genau für 2 Spiele? Naja, man kann halten was man will, aber für mich birgt die 480 bisher keine Vorteile.

Es klingt wieder sehr Pro-NV, aber ich will halt Leistung haben und das ohne OC zu müssen. Ich bin da meist sehr faul. Da hol ich mir maximal den Afterburner, schau was so im Schnitt geschafft wird und stell das ein - Ruhe. Manchmal auch gar nicht. Finde AMD sollte von dieser Billig-Schiene Abstand nehmen.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Absolut nichts weißt du über diese Thematik, außer ein paar Stammtischphrasen



zumindest habe ich mir schon mal die aufsichtsratzusammenstellung von so unternehmen wie gazprom, daimler, vw, usw näher angeschaut, ich würde mal sagen du kannst wo anders trollen. guck dir mal gazprom an oder die anteile die familie quandt im dax hält, es gibt da ein allgemeingültiges muster. ist aber auch einfacher die scheuklappen aufzusetzen und wenn dann doch einer mal in eine andere richtung zeigt hysterisch rumzukrakelen der sei dumm oder noch besser ein paranoider verschwörungstheoretiker. pfui


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was nützt es hohe Verfügbarkeit zu haben, wenn es leistungstechnisch fast ein Rückschritt ist? Ich meine hier muss man mal die Objektivität waren.



Kannst du mir erklären, auf welches Argument sich die Verfügbarkeit bezieht? Hier wird doch nicht mit der GTX 1070/1080 verglichen? Den beiden Nvidia Karten die auf Rekordniveau nachgefragt werden und unter anderem auch deshalb schlecht verfügbar sind!
AMD würde sich wünschen, wenn sie auch mal eine so "schlechte Verfügbarkeit" hätten...



beercarrier schrieb:


> zumindest habe ich mir schon mal die  aufsichtsratzusammenstellung von so unternehmen wie gazprom, daimler,  vw, usw näher angeschaut, ich würde mal sagen du kannst wo anders  trollen. guck dir mal gazprom an oder die anteile die familie quandt im  dax hält, es gibt da ein allgemeingültiges muster. ist aber auch  einfacher die scheuklappen aufzusetzen und wenn dann doch einer mal in  eine andere richtung zeigt hysterisch rumzukrakelen der sei dumm oder  noch besser ein paranoider verschwörungstheoretiker. pfui



Welche "Auffälligkeiten" hast du denn bei Daimler festgestellt?


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Den beiden Nvidia Karten die auf Rekordniveau nachgefragt werden und unter anderem auch deshalb schlecht verfügbar sind!



da will ich aber erstmal den passenden quartalsbericht zu lesen bevor ich das glaube. die nachfrage dürfte in anbetracht des preises hoch sein, aber das ist kein iphone da gehts maximal um ein paar 10k-100k stück, von künstlicher verknappung um premium zu simulieren bzw einen hype hast du auch noch nix gehört.

http://www.daimler.com/dokumente/in...-gb2015-aufsichtsratmitgliedschaften-2015.pdf


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> http://www.daimler.com/dokumente/in...-gb2015-aufsichtsratmitgliedschaften-2015.pdf



Was ist denn auffällig an diesem öffentlich verfügbaren Dokument, dass Informationen enthält, die jede Aktiengesellschaft veröffentlichen muss?


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

muss man dir alles vorkauen oder denkst du auch mal selber.
der daimler aufsichtsrat besteht aus 10 arbeitnehmervertretern und 10 vertretern der aktionäre. die aktionärseite ist gespickt mit weiteren posten. schaust du auf die aufsichtsräte dieser firmen sind dort wieder die aktionäre mit mehreren posten vertreten. uswusf. machst du dir jetzt den spass und nimmst die 100 größten dax unternehmen, schaust dir die aufsichsträte an und schreibst nur alle raus die 3 und mehr posten haben bekommst du einem eindruck von diesem netzwerk. wenn du dir ein bißchen mühe gibst kannst du sogar einzelene aufsichtsräte mit einzelnen deals in verbindung bringen. siehst du dir die bezüge an im verhältnis zu posten wird eine klare struktur erkennbar. usw usf. eigentlich habe ich keine lust noch mehr text zu schreiben, denn entweder du siehst nur was du sehen willst oder du musst so oder so selber denken. mir egal


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Es klingt wieder sehr Pro-NV, aber ich will halt Leistung haben und das ohne OC zu müssen. Ich bin da meist sehr faul. Da hol ich mir maximal den Afterburner, schau was so im Schnitt geschafft wird und stell das ein - Ruhe. Manchmal auch gar nicht. Finde AMD sollte von dieser Billig-Schiene Abstand nehmen.


Die Karte ist für Leute gedacht, die eben keine R9 390 oder GTX 970 im Rechner haben, sondern für Besitzer älterer Modelle welche zudem keine astronomischen Summen für Grafikkarten ausgeben möchten.
AMD bzw. früher ATi haben immer wieder gute Karten für preisbewusste Spieler auf den Markt gebracht und aus Gründen der Preisentwicklung am Markt ist das auch gut so.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> der daimler aufsichtsrat besteht aus 10 arbeitnehmervertretern und 10  vertretern der aktionäre. die aktionärseite ist gespickt mit weiteren  posten. schaust du auf die aufsichtsräte dieser firmen sind dort wieder  die aktionäre mit mehreren posten vertreten. uswusf. machst du dir jetzt  den spass und nimmst die *100 größten dax unternehmen*



Es gibt nur 30 Unternehmen im DAX 
Schau mal, ich kann an  dem Stil in dem du schreibst erkennen, dass du tendenziell bildungsfern  bist und statistisch bist damit genau in der Risikogruppe, die für  Verschwörungstheorien anfällig ist.
Man kann das sehr schnell in deinen Texten "herauslesen". Du darfst niemals sowas schreiben wie, "die 100 größten Unternehmen im DAX". Damit zerstörst du deine Glaubwürdigkeit dermaßen...

Die  Aktionärsvertreter in den Aufsichtsräten sind in mehreren  Aufsichtsräten vertreten. Es handelt sich hier um hochqualifizierte  Menschen, die eine Menge Erfahrung haben, daher akzeptieren die  Aktionäre, dass diese Menschen auch im Aufsichtsrat anderer Unternehmen  positioniert sind.
Zudem halten DAX Unternehmen und deren Mitarbeiter  gerne mal Aktienpakete anderer DAX Unternehmen. Oft wechseln Manager  und Mitarbeiter alle paar Jahre von einem DAX Unternehmen ins andere...
Wenn  du dich dafür interessierst, dann absolviere ein Studium auf einer  guten Universität und schau dir diese Welt mal von innen an.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Karte ist für Leute gedacht, die eben keine R9 390 oder GTX 970 im Rechner haben, sondern für Besitzer älterer Modelle welche zudem keine astronomischen Summen für Grafikkarten ausgeben möchten.
> AMD bzw. früher ATi haben immer wieder gute Karten für preisbewusste Spieler auf den Markt gebracht und aus Gründen der Preisentwicklung am Markt ist das auch gut so.



Wozu sollten diese Leute jetzt eine RX480 kaufen? Sie können sich eine GTX 970 kaufen, oder eine R9 390, oder eine GTX 1060...


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

ehm
ich wollte eigentlich größten deutschen börsennotierte unternehmen schreiben, da ich gleichzeitig auch lese hast du leider nicht meine volle aufmerksamkeit.
Entschuldigen Sie wenn meine Eloquenz Sie nicht hinreichend von meinem Bildungsstand überzeugt. Allerdings bin ich durchaus empathisch genug Ihre Arroganz, um nicht zu sagen Ihre Herablassung, zwischen den Zeilen, mich betreffend, herauszuhören. Zu Ihrem leidwesen muss ich Ihnen mitteilen das ich im Besitz eines Masters und eines Bachelors zwei verschiedener wissenschaftlicher Fachrichtungen bin, mich im privaten und in Foren allerdings eines umgangssprachlichen Tons bediene. Für inhaltsleere adrett formulierte Spitzfindigkeiten kann ich mich, zu meinem Bedauern, nicht so begeistern wie Sie. Summa sumarum bleibt, das unerheblich davon wieviele Doktortitel die von Ihnen aufgeführten hochqualifizierten Menschen h.c. haben es sich um eine sehr kleine Elite handelt. Das es dort stets zu Interessenskonflikte kommt haben Sie ja sehr schön dargelegt, daher verzeihen Sie mir bitte wenn ich weder an deren Unabhängigkeit noch an deren Uneigennützigkeit glaube.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> Summa sumarum bleibt, das unerheblich davon wieviele Doktortitel die von Ihnen aufgeführten hochqualifizierten Menschen h.c. haben es sich um eine sehr kleine Elite handelt. Das es dort stets zu Interessenskonflikte kommt haben Sie ja sehr schön dargelegt, daher verzeihen Sie mir bitte wenn ich weder an deren Unabhängigkeit noch an deren Uneigennützigkeit glaube.



Mit Doktortiteln hat das nichts zu tun bzw. dieser ist in der Wirtschaft keine Voraussetzung um so einen Posten zu bekommen.
Es ist absolut nicht klar, was du mit "Elite" meinst. Klar ist die Gruppe von reichen und erfolgreichen Menschen deutlich kleiner als die der Normalverdiener. Sonst wären sie ja nicht reich oder erfolgreich.
Der CEO von Siemens, kann nicht auf Daimler Einfluss nehmen, Siemens Produkte zu kaufen, nur weil im Daimler Aufsichtsrat sitzt. Der Aufsichtsrat hat keinen Einfluss auf das operative Geschäft.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

natürlich nicht, darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. diese posten werden mit menschen besetzt die wiederum exzellente netzwerke haben, z.b. einfach mal bei bosch einen abteilungsleiter anrufen können und nachfragen ob es machbar ist und was das in etwa kosten könnte. es sind diese "vermittler" die die marktwirtschaft zu einem teil aushebeln, die deutsche bank leistet da auch ganz groß was, z.b. kalkulationspläne usw. was mich zum beispiel tierisch aufregt im medialen raum wird immer von illegalen preisabsprachen berichtet dabei hat der verbraucher an den legalen viel mehr zu schlucken. und wenn ich jetzt eins und eins zusammenzähle weiß ich auch über welche ebene das läuft


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Wozu sollten diese Leute jetzt eine RX480 kaufen? Sie können sich eine GTX 970 kaufen, oder eine R9 390, oder eine GTX 1060...


Ähem.. Preis?


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähem.. Preis?



Der ist gerade dabei angepasst zu werden...



beercarrier schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, darum geht es ja auch gar  nicht. diese posten werden mit menschen besetzt die wiederum exzellente  netzwerke haben, z.b. einfach mal bei bosch einen abteilungsleiter  anrufen können und nachfragen ob es machbar ist und was das in etwa  kosten könnte. es sind diese "vermittler" die die marktwirtschaft zu  einem teil aushebeln, die deutsche bank leistet da auch ganz groß was,  z.b. kalkulationspläne usw. was mich zum beispiel tierisch aufregt im  medialen raum wird immer von illegalen preisabsprachen berichtet dabei  hat der verbraucher an den legalen viel mehr zu schlucken. und wenn ich  jetzt eins und eins zusammenzähle weiß ich auch über welche ebene das  läuft



Was genau leistet sich denn die Deutsche Bank? Kalkulationspläne?


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

naja kalkulationspläne aufzustellen klingt jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber wenn ich die auch schon bei fast allen anderen konkurrenten aufgestellt habe und meine expertise auch noch in der politik gefragt ist, frage ich mich, wie neutral und marktgerecht man noch beraten kann (vor allem wenn man selbst als big player mit den aktien des unternehmens handelt). leider führen an der deutschen bank nur sehr wenige wege vorbei so man denn international geld akquirieren möchte. das ist ein versagen der politik für wettbewerb zu sorgen, trotzdem bleibt es bedenklich, vor allem da man dafür einen so schönen begriff wie "freie" marktwirtschaft verwendet, ähnlich gelungen wie der begriff der raubkopie. im endeffekt könnte man, wenn man es brutal ausdrücken möchte, sagen wir leben in der ana-/oligarchie der hochfinanz (und das wiederum hat rein garnichts mit marktwirtschaft zu tun). wo wir wieder bei der von mir angesprochen legalen mafiastruktur wären.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> leider führen an der deutschen bank nur sehr wenige wege vorbei so man denn international geld akquirieren möchte.



Warum soll das denn so sein? Es gibt viele andere Banken die die selben Dienstleistungen anbieten.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. darauf gehe ich noch ein und dann werde ich das beenden, ehrlich gesagt hauptsächlich weil ich nicht sicher bin ob du überhaupt an einem meinungsaustausch interessiert bist oder einfach nur contra geben willst weil dir nicht passt was ich sage.

der weltweit wichtigste finanzmarkt ist der der usa. zum einem ist die deutsche bank an der new yorker börse notiert und geachtet und zum anderen kann sie ein gewisses maß an rechtssicherheit bieten. zb der chinesische markt kann nur unter starken (chinesischen) auflagen bedient werden, für den russischen braucht man direkte verbindungen in den kremel. london spielt noch eine größere rolle aber hauptsächlich europäisch. im investmentsektor geht es eben viel um vertrauen und um das ganze abzukürzen, die deutsche bank erfüllt sowohl europäische normen als auch amerikanische, und hat auf beiden seiten sehr gute kontakte. sowohl zu den anlegern als auch zu den 3 großen privaten amerikanischen ratingagenturen. nur in london hat man ähnliche verhältnisse nur sind die briten was die deutsche börse angeht eher skeptisch (d.h. sie würden die papiere niedriger bewerten als die deutsche bank), in zeiten des brexit könnten sie sogar weiter abfallen.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> der weltweit wichtigste finanzmarkt ist der der usa. zum einem ist die deutsche bank an der new yorker börse notiert und geachtet und zum anderen kann sie ein gewisses maß an rechtssicherheit bieten. zb der chinesische markt kann nur unter starken (chinesischen) auflagen bedient werden, für den russischen braucht man direkte verbindungen in den kremel. london spielt noch eine größere rolle aber hauptsächlich europäisch. im investmentsektor geht es eben viel um vertrauen und um das ganze abzukürzen, die deutsche bank erfüllt sowohl europäische normen als auch amerikanische, und hat auf beiden seiten sehr gute kontakte. sowohl zu den anlegern als auch zu den 3 großen privaten amerikanischen ratingagenturen. nur in london hat man ähnliche verhältnisse nur sind die briten was die deutsche börse angeht eher skeptisch (d.h. sie würden die papiere niedriger bewerten als die deutsche bank), in zeiten des brexit könnten sie sogar weiter abfallen.



Du hast keinen einzigen Grund dafür genannt, weshalb deutsche Unternehmen nicht andere globale Investment Banken beauftragen können. 
Welche Dienstleistung/Transaktion kann mir die Deutsche Bank anbieten, die mir die BNP, HSBC, Goldman, Citi oder J.P. Morgan nicht anbieten können?

Nenn mir ein Praxis Beispiel. Welche Transaktion oder welche Dienstleistung konnte in jüngster Vergangenheit nur mit der Deutschen Bank gemacht werden?
 Aber sei vorsichtig, denn wie du es ja schon ahnst, werde ich sofort kontern mit einem ähnlichen Geschäft, bei dem ein deutsches Unternehmen eine ausländische Investment Bank beauftragt hat 
Zudem solltest du jetzt langsam hellhörig werden, wenn du dir meine Fragen zum Bankenthema genau durchliest. Denn diese Fragen verraten auch etwas über mich, wenn man genau hinschaut


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

das wird langweilig.
kannst du mir eine in deutschland sitzende bank nennen (bis auf die deutsche bank) die dir ein besseres angebot machen kann als die amerkanischen?
BNP, HSBC, Goldman, Citi oder J.P. Morgan haben ihre firmenzentrale in einem anderen (lokalen) rechtlichen rahmen? evtl? in der eu gilt der frank dodd act nicht? klar können sie bessere angebote machen weil ihre filialen rechtsicher sind und nicht die mutterkonzerne verklagt werden können. jedes europäische unternehmen das sich darauf einlässt ist so stark international vertreten das sie selbst in den usa mit aussicht auf gewinn klagen können. was auf die wenigsten konzerne zutreffen würde. sorry mit dem trick kriegst du mich nicht.


cl55amg schrieb:


> Zudem solltest du jetzt langsam hellhörig werden, wenn du dir meine Fragen zum Bankenthema genau durchliest. Denn diese Fragen verraten auch etwas über mich, wenn man genau hinschaut


yep du arbeitest in diesem sektor. höchstwahrscheinlich nicht als wirtschaftsprüfer wie ein guter kumpel von mir. hoffe du drehst den omis nicht supersichere zertifikate an.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> das wird langweilig.
> kannst du mir eine in deutschland sitzende bank nennen (bis auf die deutsche bank) die dir ein besseres angebot machen kann als die amerkanischen?



Wenn wir von der Deutschen Bank sprechen, dann verglichen wir diese natürlich nur mit anderen globalen Investmet Banken...



beercarrier schrieb:


> sorry mit dem trick kriegst du mich nicht



Oh ich hab dich schon längst erwischt 



beercarrier schrieb:


> klar können sie bessere angebote machen weil ihre filialen rechtsicher sind und nicht die mutterkonzerne verklagt werden können. jedes europäische unternehmen das sich darauf einlässt ist so stark international vertreten das sie selbst in den usa mit aussicht auf gewinn klagen können. was auf die wenigsten konzerne zutreffen würde. .



Ach auf einmal gibt es doch deutsche Unternehmen die mit anderen Investment Banken, außer der Deutschen Bank, auf globalen Level Geschäfte machen können? Also wie *du* schon sagtest, von New York über London bis nach Shanghai. Aber wie jetzt? Nur stark international vertrete Konzerne haben eine solche globale Reichweite? Du meinst nicht etwa viele der DAX Konzerne, die *du* ins Spiel gebracht hast 

Ich habe dir extra Lockfragen gestellt um dich in die Falle zu tappen zu lassen, dir selbst zu widersprechen 
Im Grunde funktioniert das fast immer, wenn sehr viel Halbwissen anliegt.



beercarrier schrieb:


> yep du arbeitest in diesem sektor. höchstwahrscheinlich nicht als  wirtschaftsprüfer wie ein guter kumpel von mir. hoffe du drehst den omis  nicht supersichere zertifikate an.



Ein Wirtschaftsprüfer ist kein Investment Banker. Ich bin nicht sicher ob du weist, was ein Wirtschaftsprüfer genau ist. 
Und nein ich arbeite nicht im Retail Geschäft einer Bank, dann hätte ich mir mein Studium auch sparen können...


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

ehm nein,
a) es gibt deutsche regelungen
b) es gibt europäische
c) es gibt internationale (hauptsächlich von den usa inspirierte)

zu halten

die deutsche bank hat sich wenn sie deutsche klienten vertritt an a, b und c zu halten
amerikanische je nachdem wo das geschäft zustande kommte im best case nur an c zu halten.
DAX konzerne treffen in der regel nur entscheidungen für einzelne märkte, wo sie eben gerade aktiv sind. wie andere konzerne eben auch. der börsenhandel ist international nur wird nicht überall nach den gleichen regeln gespielt und jede seite versucht diesen umstand für sich auszunutzen, mal mit mehr mal mit weniger erfolg.



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ein Wirtschaftsprüfer ist kein Investment Banker. Ich bin nicht sicher ob du weist, was ein Wirtschaftsprüfer genau ist.
> Und nein ich arbeite nicht im Retail Geschäft einer Bank, dann hätte ich mir mein Studium auch sparen können...



naja was heißt hier genau. ich weiß auf jedenfall was er grundsätzlich macht und das er eher unbeliebt ist. also ich nenn ihn mal fredric, guckt nach inwieweit die abgeschlossenen deals (wie heißt das deutsche wort) sinnvoll waren für die bank also eine risikoabschätzung und ob regelungen eingehalten wurden.


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> ehm nein,
> a) es gibt deutsche regelungen
> b) es gibt europäische
> c) es gibt internationale (hauptsächlich von den usa inspirierte)
> ...



Was so viel heisst wie, dass du offen zugibst, dass du falschen Kram, basierend auf Halbwissen erzählt hast.
Willkommen in "globalen Finanzwelt", wo große und mittelgroße Deutsche Konzerne, sogar bei rein innerdeutschen Transaktionen, mit ausländischen Investment Banken zusammen arbeiten. Und auf globler Ebene sowieso.
Trotzdem arbeiten sie auch gerne mit der Deutschen Bank zusammen, aber sind aus regulatorischen und geschäftlichen Gründen nicht dazu gezwungen


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Willkommen in "globalen Finanzwelt", wo große und mittelgroße Deutsche Konzerne, sogar bei rein innerdeutschen Transaktionen, mit ausländischen Investment Banken zusammen arbeiten.



na dann drehn wir doch mal den spieß um warum hat das einen vorteil für sie den deutsche banken nicht liefern können?


----------



## cl55amg (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



beercarrier schrieb:


> na dann drehn wir doch mal den spieß um warum hat das einen vorteil für sie den deutsche banken nicht liefern können?


Jetzt willst du etwas von mir haben, was du bisher nicht ein einziges mal liefern konntest? 
Ich verstehe deine Frage so: "Warum hat das einen Vorteil für die Unternehmen, mit ausländischen Banken bei inländnischen Transaktionen zusammen zu arbeiten?"

Sagen wir ein Deutsches Unternehmen möchte eine Übernahme in Deutschland durchführen. Das Unternehme möchte expandieren in ihrem eigenen oder sogar in einem neuen Geschäftsbereich.
Sie sprechen oft unterschiedliche Banken an und diese pitchen dem Unternehmen einen Plan zur Durchführung der Übernahme. Gefällt dem Unternehmen der Plan einer ausländischen Bank, dann gewinnt diese.
Andere Faktoren spielen auch eine Rolle, wie z.B. der Preis. Die Bank streicht einen prozentualen Teil des Transaktionsvolumens für sich ein, z.B. 3% bis 5%. Zudem haben bestimmte Banken bessere Netzwerke in bestimmte Geschäftsbereiche als andere.
Die eine Bank hat die besten Netzwerke bei Pharmatransaktionen udn die andere bei Konsumgüterunternehmen. Aber alle großen Investment Banken machen inländische und globale Transaktionen, denn sie sind alle weltweit aktiv.

In der Praxis hat z.B. die Citi Group und Goldman in den vergangenen Jahren, sehr viele M&A Transaktionen in Deutschland durchgeführt. 
Mitarbeiter wechseln oft zwischen Goldman, Deutscher Bank und Citi hin und her. Manchmal nehmen sie auch ihre Kunden mit, sofern die Kunden möchten und es vertraglich möglich ist.
Auch hier gilt einfach das Angebot/Nachfrage Prinzip. Wenn die Deutsche Bank aber einen bestimmten langjährigen Kunden hat wo ein Vertrauensverhältnis herrscht, dann wird sich der Kunde auch in Zukunft bei der DB bleiben.
Trotzdem gibt es kaum etwas das die Deutsche Bank in Deutschland, Europa, oder global anbieten könnte, dass nicht Goldman oder Citi auch anbieten können (beschränkt auf IB Dienstleistungen). Goldman und die Citi sind übrigens finanziell zudem viel besser aufgestellt als die Deutsche Bank, sie sind global deutlich "mächtiger" und erfolgreicher!


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*

Jaja, die böse Hochfinanz. Man sieht ja wie gut die organisiert sind und die Gewinne bei den Banken sprudeln. Nicht. 

Das die ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass die meisten Geldhäuser gegen einander arbeiten...


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Der ist gerade dabei angepasst zu werden...


Das wird er immer, wenn neue Karten auf den Markt gebracht werden, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## cl55amg (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wird er immer, wenn neue Karten auf den Markt gebracht werden, wo ist das Problem?



Ich glaube du weisst gerade selbst nicht wovon du eigentlich redest


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weisst gerade selbst nicht wovon du eigentlich redest



Und wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme, Schlauberger?
Wenn du nicht im Stande bist, eine vernünftige Konversation zu führen, was macht dann einer wie du hier in diesem Forum?


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: AMD: CEO Lisa Su bekommt Gehaltserhöhung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weisst gerade selbst nicht wovon du eigentlich redest



In einem Forum geht es ja wohl kaum darum andere zu diffamieren, sondern eher sein Wissen zu teilen. Also wie wäre es wenn du uns mal erleuchten würdest und nicht ständig nur dumme Sprüche klopfen würdest


----------

